# Psycology / Mental awareness



## knifeman.dk (Mar 4, 2002)

I am interested in how you teach the mental aspects of a knifefight. Both in the aspect of being "ready" and how to remain calm during a knifefight. But also the mental awareness - do you have slides or pics of knifewounds, typical attackers etc. to show your students when you go through these aspects. 
Do you invite "criminals" in to tell you about the why´s and how they think ??? 
Any advice would be apriciated

sincerely:asian:


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 7, 2002)

I know that some of these aspects have been discussed in previous threads, but I am desperatly seeking good advice on how to teach the theoretical material of a defensive knife class. 
I would like to know if you show slides, pictures etc. 
I teach knifedefence at www.knifeman.dk

Any advice would be apreciated

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't show slides or pictures. I mention that being cut is a likelihood and that one must be prepared for it but I don't discuss much anatomy and such. I mostly practice the drills. My experience is that everyone has cut themselves at som epoint in their lives (shaving, cooking, camping, etc.) and "gets" that it hurts and distracts. I do mention shock but I feel that teaching the drills and techniques gives them the skills they need. I figure if they need more they'll study it--there's material out there. Of course I am not teaching people that i expect to be knife fighters but rather potential knife victims.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 7, 2002)

Do you teach outsiders - people not inrolled in your academy. 
Like an empty hand - vs - knifeclass ??
sincerely:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *Do you teach outsiders - people not inrolled in your academy.
> Like an empty hand - vs - knifeclass ??*



I don't have a formal school so what I do is usually one-on-one or a one-day event. But yes, then empty hand vs. knife is what I have in mind, and there's enough to learn about the basics that I don't try to go into the psychology. I also don't feel fully qualified to do so--I try to read police reports, statistics, etc. so I can give good advice (the martial arts mags. occasionally have studies on these things) but I really think a police officer is best for giving practical advice on what _really_ happens. I was mugged at knifepoint _once_ and don't want to geenralize that too strongly.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 8, 2002)

You´re quite right. An officer can be of value here, but my problem is that in DK it is not common for the Police to work with martial artists - only if you have personal friends in the department will you be able to pull out these great advice.
:armed:


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 21, 2002)

Introduction to knife fighting skills really do not start until 3rd brown belt in my system. Yet, i include verbal communication and chi kung exercises in the beginning for the students relaxation. Awareness drills follow; such as the observation of the attacker's hand placement when walking, passing on the walk, passing on the jog, walk-up, on-rushing to front, rear and side etc,. This first is done without the weapon description and strikes, punches, elbows, kicks etc, are used. Next, we verbally discuss the possibilities of a weapon being used in the attacking sequences. Finally we work on the intent of the attacker and set up physical and mental senerio's for both. Observation of individuals and the surroundings is always stressed as a major point when alone in congested and dense areas. The knife is now introduced into the surroundings as visible, concealed and both. This is generally the main idea!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------

